# Affects of stress on weight loss



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been sticking to a diet and routine that last year, showed good, steady results. However, the past month I've flagged somewhat despite sticking to my diet and exercise.

It's been suggested to me that stress (something of which I am under a lot of at the moment) can hinder progress due to the affect it has on the body.

Could seomone enlighten me on how stress affects weight loss and if there are any nurtional approaches I can use to help alleviate this impact?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cortisol, insulin, leptin, and serotonin all have a bearing on fatloss.

Cortisol is crudely known as the 'stress hormone' so naturally it's released when stressed!

Key is to regulate these hormones and get back to normal as soon as poss. I find if I'm happy, fat loss is fine but stressed and it just stops.

On a side note though, something that worked for u last year, might not work now. The body is amazing and adapts! Try something new maybe?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Queenie beat me to it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i eat lots of cake when am stressed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Cortisol, insulin, leptin, and serotonin all have a bearing on fatloss.
> 
> Cortisol is crudely known as the 'stress hormone' so naturally it's released when stressed!
> 
> ...


I was aware of cortisol and always told my dad that his belly wouldn't go until he sorted out his stress levels. I guess I'm now the one who needs to take my own advice 

Someone suggested that I up my root veg intake?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i eat lots of cake when am stressed


That might help with stress but not with weight loss! :laugh:

I'm definately craving more sweet things though whilst stressed! Especially chocolate cake!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> I was aware of cortisol and always told my dad that his belly wouldn't go until he sorted out his stress levels. I guess I'm now the one who needs to take my own advice
> 
> Someone suggested that I up my root veg intake?


Erm... stumped ive not heard of root veg doing anything in particular. I know that meat, eggs, veg in general, slightly lower cortisol levels. I guess it depends on taste.

If it were me, I'd not worry about food. I'd concentrate on being less stressed and more happy. Health (physical and mental) is paramount.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Erm... stumped ive not heard of root veg doing anything in particular. I know that meat, eggs, veg in general, slightly lower cortisol levels. I guess it depends on taste.
> 
> If it were me, I'd not worry about food. I'd concentrate on being less stressed and more happy. Health (physical and mental) is paramount.


I'm trying  Easier said than done though sadly. At least it's Christmas soon! :bounce:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> I'm trying  Easier said than done though sadly. At least it's Christmas soon! :bounce:


I really know where you're coming from. But trust me it's important. Yoga, meditation, anything u can do to relax and think clearly, do it.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Erm... stumped ive not heard of root veg doing anything in particular. I know that meat, eggs, veg in general, slightly lower cortisol levels. I guess it depends on taste.
> 
> If it were me, I'd not worry about food. I'd concentrate on being less stressed and more happy. Health (physical and mental) is paramount.


so do you think someone on keto diet can be less stressed as all they eat is meat, eggs and veg?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I really know where you're coming from. But trust me it's important. Yoga, meditation, anything u can do to relax and think clearly, do it.


I think what's key for me is switching off from work...I don't however have fixed work ours where I can clock off. I am however making efforts to take time out  Got some stand up comedy to watch tonight!

You're a very busy person too aren't you. Do you medidate etc to help?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

teramobil said:


> so do you think someone on keto diet can be less stressed as all they eat is meat, eggs and veg?


No. I don't think it works like that  life would still stress u but u can eat to try and regulate hormone release and responses.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> I think what's key for me is switching off from work...I don't however have fixed work ours where I can clock off. I am however making efforts to take time out  Got some stand up comedy to watch tonight!
> 
> You're a very busy person too aren't you. Do you medidate etc to help?


Its been suggested to me that I should try because yes I am literally super busy.

I find that if I'm happy in other areas of my life, they keep the positive energy flowing, good mindset etc, and I can deal with stress easier.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Its been suggested to me that I should try because yes I am literally super busy.
> 
> I find that if I'm happy in other areas of my life, they keep the positive energy flowing, good mindset etc, and I can deal with stress easier.


Mmm, I'd be happy if I wasn't stressed! As well...I just need to distance myself from work better I think.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/phosphatidyl-serine/10530150.html

Something I was recommended, yet to try it as it's bloody expensive, but it's constantly in the back of my mind.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Very low calorie deficit is a huge stress to the body. Whats your average calorie intake and macros?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Very low calorie deficit is a huge stress to the body. Whats your average calorie intake and macros?


I don't calculate macros...I just focus on calories and a diet of meat, fish and veg.

After a 4 month stint of no exercise and illness, I lost muscle and gained fat so started off at 1200kcals. That may sound stupidly low but it was the only thing that worked initially last year and my maintenance is 1500 to 16000 kcals when in shape.

Recently though I now average at 1400 as the low calories this time round just wasn't doable...my body fought against it. I'm not craving food much except perhaps chocolate so I feel fine regarding calorie intake.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't calculate macros...I just focus on calories and a diet of meat, fish and veg.
> 
> After a 4 month stint of no exercise and illness, I lost muscle and gained fat so started off at 1200kcals. That may sound stupidly low but it was the only thing that worked initially last year and my maintenance is 1500 to 16000 kcals when in shape.
> 
> Recently though I now average at 1400 as the low calories this time round just wasn't doable...my body fought against it. I'm not craving food much except perhaps chocolate so I feel fine regarding calorie intake.


1400 is still pretty low for a long term diet. Do you eat much fat? Would you consider a few more cals from protein and fat?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> 1400 is still pretty low for a long term diet. Do you eat much fat? Would you consider a few more cals from protein and fat?


I mainly live off protein and fat with tonnes of veggies (basically Paleo)  I don't think my body needs more calories until I've gained more muscle.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Katy said:


> I mainly live off protein and fat with tonnes of veggies (basically Paleo)  I don't think my body needs more calories until I've gained more muscle.


Ok, fair enough.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Ok, fair enough.


Thank for your input though 

Tbh, I was a bit dismayed by my lack of progress until someone said that it's more than likely stress...so I need to get a handle of that.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm dealing with alot of stuff at the moment surrounding my love life and it's very messy and upsetting, and I have gained alot of weight and fat as a result of lack of motivation or focus as my head has been a mess.

Roll on the cardio "enjoyment" and the flab shifting! It needs to come soon!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ConstantCut said:


> I'm dealing with alot of stuff at the moment surrounding my love life and it's very messy and upsetting, and I have gained alot of weight and fat as a result of lack of motivation or focus as my head has been a mess.
> 
> Roll on the cardio "enjoyment" and the flab shifting! It needs to come soon!


The thing for me is that my diet and training hasn't been affected much...although exercise feels like more an effort.

I'm completely shaking things up as of tomorrow to see how that changes things.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> I'm no expert, but stress seriously accelerates weight loss for me.
> 
> If you're currently maintaining your avatar physique, just stick to what you're doing (noperv).
> 
> ...


If gained a little since my avi which I'm trying to remedy now. But thanks


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> I'm no expert, but stress seriously accelerates weight loss for me.
> 
> If you're currently maintaining your avatar physique, just stick to what you're doing (noperv).
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same!!

But I think when I'm stressed my hunger completely dissipates


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Katy, I believe your food composition is excellent.Also your calorific intake.I have dropped 16lb in the last 4 months,and I wasnt fat to begin with.When the fat loss stalled I also became frustrated.Stress and lack of sleep are definate barriers to fat loss.You might see better results to slightly increase your calorific intake on training days.Remember we were not designed to have a stable food intake.We are designed to survive on "feast or famine" dont let your body settle into a regime that its comfortable with.

Lastly some controversial advice.Limit exercise.Do not perform endless amounts of "cardio" is the belief it will help.By doing this your just signaling to you body that it needs to conserve fat stores,which it will.A half hour walk, every night after dinner and thats it, along with your weight sessions of course.Lastly check this link.All this advice works.Its been used by myself sucessfully, and countless others.

http://www.drdarden.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=09CE13426FA8DC761A51942E08F59AFC.hydra?id=383704


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Katy, I believe your food composition is excellent.Also your calorific intake.I have dropped 16lb in the last 4 months,and I wasnt fat to begin with.When the fat loss stalled I also became frustrated.Stress and lack of sleep are definate barriers to fat loss.You might see better results to slightly increase your calorific intake on training days.Remember we were not designed to have a stable food intake.We are designed to survive on "feast or famine" dont let your body settle into a regime that its comfortable with.
> 
> Lastly some controversial advice.Limit exercise.Do not perform endless amounts of "cardio" is the belief it will help.By doing this your just signaling to you body that it needs to conserve fat stores,which it will.A half hour walk, every night after dinner and thats it, along with your weight sessions of course.Lastly check this link.All this advice works.Its been used by myself sucessfully, and countless others.
> 
> http://www.drdarden.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=09CE13426FA8DC761A51942E08F59AFC.hydra?id=383704


Cheers. I'll check the link out 

I have tried to be diverse with my training: weights, moderate intensity cardio for longer periods, HIIT, squash and spin classes...just to keep the exercise varied.

I have taken 3 days off though; no training or calorie counting, to change things up a bit. I'm trying a new training and diet programme though as of tomorrow and as part of that, I will be upping calories...I think I have perhaps done as you say really...gotten my body used to low calories.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Katy said:


> Cheers. I'll check the link out
> 
> I have tried to be diverse with my training: weights, moderate intensity cardio for longer periods, HIIT, squash and spin classes...just to keep the exercise varied.
> 
> I have taken 3 days off though; no training or calorie counting, to change things up a bit. I'm trying a new training and diet programme though as of tomorrow and as part of that, I will be upping calories...I think I have perhaps done as you say really...gotten my body used to low calories.


I think that resting and increasing food for a while, will be beneficial in the long term.

What makes real sense to me from Dardens/Nautilus viewpoint, is trying to convince your body that everythings ok.As soon as it realises that something is wrong, and that food is limited, stress is high, activity is increased THEN the survival genes kick in,and then your body does everything to conserve fat stores in an attempt to survive the perceived threat.

We musnt lose site, of our evolutionary make up.The superhydration has worked well for me.As is "dressing cooler" so you body burns calories to maintain core temperature.All these things make a difference.

As Dr Doug Mcguff once said "We are the "Flintstones" living in the "Jetsons" age.(Your probably too young to remember the Jetsons!)however, its a perfect anaolgy.

Good luck .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

For me it was the complete opposite but that's probably because I was weighing a lot more than I did naturally. 6 weeks where I barely ate, strength nose dived faster than I thought was possible.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Cortisol, insulin, leptin, and serotonin all have a bearing on fatloss.
> 
> Cortisol is crudely known as the 'stress hormone' so naturally it's released when stressed!
> 
> ...


im same! if im stroppy and moody and angry it doesn't budge


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I think that resting and increasing food for a while, will be beneficial in the long term.
> 
> What makes real sense to me from Dardens/Nautilus viewpoint, is trying to convince your body that everythings ok.As soon as it realises that something is wrong, and that food is limited, stress is high, activity is increased THEN the survival genes kick in,and then your body does everything to conserve fat stores in an attempt to survive the perceived threat.
> 
> ...


I remember the Jetsons 

Yeah I to try to stop my body from getting used to a certain routine & diet. I've been craving a blow out for ages so this weekend has probably been what my body has needed. I think I'll always stick to a paleo style diet...I feel tonnes better in general on it adn I feel it's more in line with the quote you gave 



kingdale said:


> For me it was the complete opposite but that's probably because I was weighing a lot more than I did naturally. 6 weeks where I barely ate, strength nose dived faster than I thought was possible.


Do you mean that you lose weight when stressed? I think for some that is the case due to eating less and bruning more calories. I lose weight better when I'm happy.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> I remember the Jetsons
> 
> Yeah I to try to stop my body from getting used to a certain routine & diet. I've been craving a blow out for ages so this weekend has probably been what my body has needed. I think I'll always stick to a paleo style diet...I feel tonnes better in general on it adn I feel it's more in line with the quote you gave
> 
> Do you mean that you lose weight when stressed? I think for some that is the case due to eating less and bruning more calories. I lose weight better when I'm happy.


Yeah lost a lot of weight in 6 weeks, can't remember exactly how much though


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Katy said:


> I remember the Jetsons
> 
> Yeah I to try to stop my body from getting used to a certain routine & diet. I've been craving a blow out for ages so this weekend has probably been what my body has needed. I think I'll always stick to a paleo style diet...I feel tonnes better in general on it adn I feel it's more in line with the quote you gave
> 
> ...


I believe any stress, be it emotional or physical, has the potential to upset the fine homeostasis that is required to keep us functioning optimally.


----------

